# mouse move javascript trick?



## matt08 (Jun 26, 2008)

I need to know if the following is possible. 
I click on a menu and it moves the mouse cursor to a specific point on the screen. Would it be written in javascript? Does it already exist? 

I will appreciate your replies.

Thanks


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi matt08,

Fortunately, there's no way to change dynamically the mouse pointer with Javascript.


----------

